# gcc build gives virtual memory exhausted



## mdg (Sep 18, 2011)

I am trying to build gcc45 from ports. Keeps crashing with 
	
	



```
virtual memory exhausted
```
 error. I seem to need this version of gcc for octave which I have been trying to install. I'm running 7-stable on an x86 with 256M ram and 512M swap.

OK, that is not a lot of memory, but it should be enough to compile gcc.  Any suggestions?

Mike


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 18, 2011)

Some stuff really needs a distgusting amount of memory to compile.  Firefox with OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS, for example, needs memory + swap to be 4-6G.

If you can't add memory, then add swap.  Untested, but a USB memory stick might work for a temporary swap expansion.  See swapon(8).


----------

